# Nub theory- can boys have a forked nub?



## hopeful92

Hi ladies.
I'm curious to know whether boys and girls both have forked nubs? Is there anyone that's scan showed a forked nub and it ended up being a baby boy? I find all these theories so interesting! :)


----------



## Reno

Yep! This is DS2 nub shot at 11+6
 



Attached Files:







20130918_123210_zps3ef5f9cf.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## xZoeyx

Yes both genders can have forked nubs. I'm pretty much certain my baby is a boy due to 12 week scan and the nub is very clearly forked. I find gender out in 5 days


----------

